# Some quick Illinois outings



## LongDucDong (Oct 13, 2006)

All these pics were taken far up north, near Chicago. There are reports of 'saugas up here, but we've yet to run into one. These pics were taken at local forest preserves. Not much, but I figured Id share:

Caterpillar of sorts:






Grasshopper:






T. aridifolia shots:
























Bad hair day:






Crab spider:


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 13, 2006)

:worship: Wow!! I'll say this really quick 'cause I'm getting ready to go out but I'm impressed man absolutely sharp and amazing pics:clap: They look like postal cards!!:clap: :clap: What slr camera are you using?


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! Its not an SLR, its a simple Kodak. I wish I had a DSLR with a nice macro, but heck, theyre so expensive. Maybe one day soon... Anyways, here are some more.

Misumenoides formosipes:






Not bug/herp related, but what the heck...






Another M. formosipes (with fly in its mouth):






Leaf-footed nymph:






Hummingbird moth:






Shield backed katydid:






Wolf spider with babies:






S. dekayi:






Zelus spp (assassin) nymph:






Takin a sip:






C. sexguttata:






Spiny-backed orb weaver:






Grass spider:






N. americanus:












N. sipedon takin a bubblebath:






N. sipedon:


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 14, 2006)

Really nice shots.  I take it these are from this summer?


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep! Most of these were shot in July and August, thats when I started to go different places to look for critters.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pictures!
That bubblebath Nerodia picture is amazing!


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks man! It was quite funny to see it sitting there in the turbulent water.


----------



## ErikH (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice shots!  I've lived in the chicagoland area most of my life, and I've never seen a spiny backed orb weaver here.  I've found them out of state, but never around Chicago.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 17, 2006)

man hats off,great shots!what camera u using?


----------



## jwasted (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice shots. I envy your skills and camera.


----------



## Arietans (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome pics boss!! 

Looks like you had an awesome outing.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2006)

I do some hiking and insect photography and I can only imagine the patience it must have taken to get some of those shots!  Wow!  I love the mantid pics and am especially impressed with the tiger beetle shot, as the darn things always fly away before I can focus properly.  Nice pics! :worship:


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,
Great photo's.  I especially love the crab spider in the purple flower.  It almost looks surreal.  And I had no idea there were such things like hummingbird moth's!  Very cool.  Up far north, like palatine?  Again, great photo's!
Jon


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

Jon, I was living in Warrenville when I took these shots, I have since moved further west in Illinois.  

Erik, go to Waterfall Glen Forest Preserve in Darien, IL and youll find TONS of the spiny-backed orbs. There are so many that it becomes downright annoying walking into their webs every 2 minutes. What makes it worse is that they always build thier webs at face-level.  

Joanie, thanks for the comments! The tiger beetles are a nightmare to shoot. If you even come close they fly away. :wall:  This one sat still for about 5 seconds, long enough for me to get close enough and get a decent focal point and get one single shot off. Came out pretty good, although I wish I could have gotten a bit closer though.


----------



## Vys (Oct 31, 2006)

'A simple Kodak'? I have a p880, and can't take macro shots such as those :/

Really cool shots. The bubblebath one and the flower/crabpider one in particular.


----------



## diadematus (Oct 31, 2006)

Vys said:


> 'A simple Kodak'? I have a p880, and can't take macro shots such as those :/


I guess we should ask "what lens configuration" (if anything special). 

-Kevin


----------



## Vys (Oct 31, 2006)

It would be nice to know if any sort of converter-lens was used as well, yeah.


----------



## LongDucDong (Nov 1, 2006)

No lens was used. Its a fixed lens camera, no interchangeable lens.   Its just a combo of finding the right light, angle, exposure, etc...


----------



## diadematus (Nov 1, 2006)

LongDucDong said:


> Its just a combo of finding the right light, angle, exposure, etc...


But that is always the case. My little fixed-lens digital simply won't focus that closely, even in macro-mode. But one of these days...  

-Kevin


----------



## Vys (Nov 1, 2006)

LongDucDong said:


> No lens was used. Its a fixed lens camera, no interchangeable lens.   Its just a combo of finding the right light, angle, exposure, etc...


But whaaat caaamera aare you uusing?  I presumed the lens was fixed, since you said Kodak, but if you didn't use a converter(add-on) lens even, with what model did you get closeups such as those? Though, if you don't want to answer you obviously don't have to  Nice pictures in either case.


----------



## LongDucDong (Nov 5, 2006)

Its a Kodak EasyShare Z700, NOTHING SPECIAL like I said. ;P 

I dont like telling people because Ive had a few people run out and buy one, then wench and moan when they dont get nice shots. Its not the camera, its the eye behind it that will get you nice pics.   People just dont realize that and get angry with me when their pics come out sub-par, they think I use Photoshop (a big NO-NO in my books), which I dont even have.


----------



## Vys (Nov 8, 2006)

Eye for scenes, brain to work the camera's functions, at least  Acc to specs, my p880 should have a similiar macro minimum distance to focus as yours. Judging by the picture of that grasshopper...if it isn't three metres across and dead, then I despair / blame the machinery


----------



## Mr Short Radius (Nov 15, 2006)

I just call that talent. :clap:


----------

